# GC Gear Shop



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Adding some new stuff to the portfolio in January

Will have the following coming in

Lava mini ELC bulk cable (Pedalboard/patch cable)
Connectors (sold individually) for the pedal board kits
G&H Plugs straight and right angle
GC Custom shop will also make individual patch cables to customer spec

Currently available

Guitar cables from Evidence Audio, Lava, Spectraflex
Custom made speaker cables from the GC Custom shop
Stagetrix pedal risers and pedal fasteners
Ruby Tubes
Carl Martin pedals
Joyo Pedals

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Also coming in January we will have the Bullet Cable Slug Pedal Board kit as well as individual Slug Connectors


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bullet DIY Pedalboard kits and individual Slug connectors now in stock


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Expanding the selection to include the following. Items will be in stock within the next few weeks

Custom made guitar cables with Mogami cable and G&H Plugs
Stocking parts from Fender,Gibson,Floyd Rose,Kluson,Gotoh,CTS,Grover

Will continue to bring in parts as time goes on.

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GC member enter coupon code GCM7743 for an additional 5% savings of your order

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

glad to see someone in Canada stocking some of these items. 

will make things easier in the future!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> glad to see someone in Canada stocking some of these items.
> 
> will make things easier in the future!


Coming next month I will have some pre-packaged upgrade kits for LP, SG, Strat and Tele style guitars.

CTS Pots, Switchcraft, orange drop caps, premium wire and wiring diagrams


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

On order for delivery in the next week or so

TUSQ Nuts 
Tuners from Kluson, Gotoh and Grover
Grover strap locks
Knobs for LP,Strat,SG etc etc
Bridges from Fender,Floyd Rose

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wiring kits and TUSQ nuts now in stock

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wiring kits and TUSQ nuts now in stock
> 
> www.guitarscanshop.com


Sweet! Keep up the good work, Scott!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Will you be stocking switch craft switches?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> Will you be stocking switch craft switches?


The LP kits come with Switchcraft toggle switches and input jacks come with the wiring kits. The Tele and Strat are OAK. I also have individual OAK switches available. No Switchcraft individual yet


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shipment in of:

Strat knobs
Speed knobs
Kluson Tuners
Strap locks
Grover tuners
Fender amp knobs

www.guitarscanshop.com
The GC Gear Shop


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Doing some re-stocking and am bringing a few of the new Lava Cables Ultramafic in. Supposed to be nice cables.

http://guitarscanshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=145


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

On order for delivery within the next week or so

More wiring kit upgrades with LP short and Long shaft pots
Tele wiring kits with solid shaft pots
Mallory caps
Switchcraft LP toggle switches
Fender American Standard and Vintage tuners
TUSQ nuts slotted and un-slotted (have slotted in stock now for LP and Strat)
More Lava pedalboard kits (straight plugs)
Lava Ultramafic cables

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now in stock

More wiring kit upgrades with LP short and Long shaft pots
Tele wiring kits with solid shaft pots
Mallory caps
Switchcraft LP toggle switches
Fender American Standard and Vintage tuners
TUSQ nuts slotted and un-slotted


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lava order in

Additional pedal board kits straight and right angle plugs
NEW Ultramafic 12' cable
Restocked selection of retro coil cables


www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New wiring kits added. Switchcraft LP toggles

Also added a Luthiers Template Kit


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

scott,

"Lava mini ELC (Extremely Low Capacitance) bulk cable. This is the same cable sold in the Mini ELC pedalboard kit. Sold by the foot.* For use with solderless connectors only*."

is this true that this cable cannot be soldered? I cannot find any info about it stating this on their website.​


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> scott,
> 
> "Lava mini ELC (Extremely Low Capacitance) bulk cable. This is the same cable sold in the Mini ELC pedalboard kit. Sold by the foot.* For use with solderless connectors only*."
> 
> is this true that this cable cannot be soldered? I cannot find any info about it stating this on their website.​


No, it can be soldered. It is basically cable. I am not sure where I got that, most likely copied it from somewhere. They advertise it with the connectors of course, but if you wanted to solder it to anther type connector I am sure that would not be an issue


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cool, thanks scott!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Coming in May

Gibson LP Pickguards - Various colors
Fender TBX pots 
Fender Mid-boost kits (Clapton Conversion)
Additional Kluson and Grover tuners


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Black locking 6 in line tuners?????


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Black locking 6 in line tuners?????


Looking for Sperzel?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looking for Sperzel?


That would work, any brand name would be better than the cheap ones I put on. As long as they either lock or have a high ratio (prefer lock even though it's a hard tail)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That would work, any brand name would be better than the cheap ones I put on. As long as they either lock or have a high ratio (prefer lock even though it's a hard tail)


I can get them in. Not in stock right now and not on this order I just put in but will get some in.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't hurry, kids getting married this weekend and there is no budget, I will PM you or get in touch through the store and order them when (if) money ever finds me again (is being broke and playing guitar synonomous?)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No problem. I will bring some in next order anyway and out them on the shelf


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Coming in May
> 
> Gibson LP Pickguards - Various colors
> Fender TBX pots
> ...


Order arrived. In stock


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That would work, any brand name would be better than the cheap ones I put on. As long as they either lock or have a high ratio (prefer lock even though it's a hard tail)


Kluson just came out with a new locking tuner. Looks like the base nickel model will go for around $70 I can get these in



Kluson has stepped out of the shadows! Introducing the NEW Kluson 19:1 ratio locking tuning machine. These state of the art locking tuners are designed for usage on contemporary guitars and utilize an individual mounting hole location offset at approximately 7 O'clock or 4 O'clock depending on left or right handed application (bass or treble side). Uses the common modern 25/64 in. (10mm) peghole with a hex head type screw-in bushing and single mounting screw. All mounting hardware is included.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea,, that would do, in black.....now to start saving, maybe a nice xmas present to myself. thanks, your awesome!:sSig_cool2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now in stock

Lava Tephra Speaker Cables
More Ultramafic Cables
Lava Vintage Tweed Cables

www.guitarscanshop.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bullet Cable DIY Pedal Board Kit sale on this month or while current quantity lasts.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

thank you SO much for opening this shop. keep it up.

I will support you with $$ just as soon as I need a Lava pedalboard cable kit.

I'm sure that won't be the only things i buy.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

what city does this store ship out of?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> what city does this store ship out of?


I am out of Thorold/St Catharines


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starting today and running through July a coupon code is available for a 15% discount on any products. Apply the code below on checkout.

GCJUL12


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice! I took advantage of that.

Thanks.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hmmm i could use some more cable....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I jumped on that like a fat kid on a Smartie. Thanks Scott!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> I jumped on that like a fat kid on a Smartie. Thanks Scott!


Appreciate it. Might as well save some bucks


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

me too, me too !!!




hollowbody said:


> I jumped on that like a fat kid on a Smartie. Thanks Scott!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> me too, me too !!!


Will get those boxed up for you and in the mail asap Dave.

Use coupon code GCJUL12 yo get your 15% off


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just bought myself an early birthday present. Thanks Scott.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

On order...

Kluson 6 on a side tuner
TUSQ Bridge Pins
Sperzel Locking tuners
Grover mini's
Tone Pro's ABR-1 Bridge

Make sure to get in on the deal this month. 15% off any purchase with the coupon code GCJUL12


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

How about the "deep nuts" for 3 way toggle switches? I know I could use a a half dozen myself...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> How about the "deep nuts" for 3 way toggle switches? I know I could use a a half dozen myself...


There are two types. A knurled nut for switchcraft toggle switches or a vintage style deep nut for LP's etc. They are available. Could get some on next order


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

The vintage style deep nut....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> The vintage style deep nut....


Dimension listed are 5/8' O/D and 7/16" inside with 1/8" collar. Looks like they run about $2.50 though

View attachment 1188


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

That's the one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will bring some in on my next order


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will bring some in on my next order


Great. I will be ordering a wiring kit this month but have a couple of weeks to wait for pickups so if the nuts are are in then I'll be ordering them as well.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a suggestion. Something that I'd like to be able to buy separately is Schaller strap buttons. Not the whole strap locks, you can get those anywhere. Just the buttons. StewMac sells some made by Grover and they are compatible with the Schaller brand.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Hardwar...buttons/Grover_Quick-release_Strap_Locks.html

However, they charge an arm and a leg for shipping ($9.95 for a couple of strap buttons) by regular mail. Give me a break. Apparently these are also the same as used by Fender on higher-end instruments.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

pattste said:


> I have a suggestion. Something that I'd like to be able to buy separately is Schaller strap buttons. Not the whole strap locks, you can get those anywhere. Just the buttons. StewMac sells some made by Grover and they are compatible with the Schaller brand.
> 
> STEWMAC.COM : Grover Quick-release Strap Locks
> 
> However, they charge an arm and a leg for shipping ($9.95 for a couple of strap buttons) by regular mail. Give me a break. Apparently these are also the same as used by Fender on higher-end instruments.


Yes, I can get those as well. Grover. Skulls, crosses, stars, eagles etc. Shipping would be $4.00 tops, if not cheaper.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a reminder to get in on the 15% sale this month at the GC Gear Shop. Use coupon code GCJUL12 on checkout to get 15% off !!

GuitarsCanShop, The GC Gear Depot


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

got my package the other day! thanks a bunch!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now in stock

Kluson 6 on a plate
TUSQ Bridge Pins White
TUSQ Bridge Pins Black
Grover Mini's Chrome
Sperzel 6 in line locking
Sperzel 3 on a side locking
Tone Pros Tuneomatic Bridge
Lava Tephra Speaker Cable
Lava Vintage Tweed Cable
Lava Ultramafic Cable
Fender TBX Tone Control
Fender Mid-boost Pre Amp Kit

Remember the 15% off sale continues through July. Use coupon code GCJUL12 on checkout


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Got my Joyo pedal from GC last week (only 3 days after ordering!). What a great sounding pedal for such an inexpensive price. Many thanks Scott/GC!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tarbender said:


> Got my Joyo pedal from GC last week (only 3 days after ordering!). What a great sounding pedal for such an inexpensive price. Many thanks Scott/GC!


My pleasure. The Joyo pedals are actually a great value. I am down to one Ultimate Drive and two Vintage OD so will be looking to bring some more in. Will look at the other types they have as well see what's looking good


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

On order some more Lava ELC cable in bulk (black) also bringing in some in Blue

Get in on the July sale before it ends. 15% off any order with coupon code GCJUL12


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now in stock. Blue ELC Pedalboard cable to go with the black

View attachment 1294


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Spectraflex Cable Sale this month at the GC Gear Shop. Save 10% on any cable in stock.

SpectraFlex : GuitarsCanShop, The GC Gear Depot


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some new items coming in over the next week or so

Woodies Guitar Hanger 
Fender Amp Jewels, several colors
Tone Pro's ABR Bridge
Floyd Rose Trem Arms


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

those woodie's guitar hangers look neat. I might have to snag a set and try them out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> those woodie's guitar hangers look neat. I might have to snag a set and try them out.


Should have those on Friday at some point

View attachment 1424


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I too am going to have a look at the Woodies.

No deep nuts yet?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I too am going to have a look at the Woodies.
> 
> No deep nuts yet?


Shit, I just put an order in and forgot those nuts. Will make sure I get them on the list


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I too am going to have a look at the Woodies.
> 
> No deep nuts yet?


Kicker...Careful what you write...this is not a secks forum. (couldn't resist...LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Look Dave, I don't know what you think a Woodie is, but...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Woodies hangers now in stock, ready to ship

View attachment 1423


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got the Woodies on a one day sale on the GC Gear Shop/Fleabay Site

Woodies Strat Style Hanger 

Woodies Les Paul Style Hanger

Woodies 335 Style Hanger


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a plug for the GC Gear Shop.

I just placed a small order recently and everything went very smoothly.
Fast email communication re: confirmation of the purchase and estimated delivery date.
The package arrived today...quick turn around time!

Thanks Scott.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> This is a plug for the GC Gear Shop.
> 
> I just placed a small order recently and everything went very smoothly.
> Fast email communication re: confirmation of the purchase and estimated delivery date.
> ...


Always a pleasure, Dave. Appreciate the comments


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Fearless Leader, do we have to buy through Ebay or can I purchase directly from you like I have in the past?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Fearless Leader, do we have to buy through Ebay or can I purchase directly from you like I have in the past?


You can contact me direct, whatever is more convenient for you. Whatever you see on the fleabay shop I have in stock


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am sure the walls where I am are 1/2" gyprock and the stubs are aluminum where I would want to use hangers (wall dividing bedroom and living room) Would ther be a problem here?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I am sure the walls where I am are 1/2" gyprock and the stubs are aluminum where I would want to use hangers (wall dividing bedroom and living room) Would ther be a problem here?


I have the same setup at the shop and have that cheap Chinese strat on the wall there. Solid as a rock


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Woodies guitar hanger on sale 15% off for 5 days.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Shit, I just put an order in and forgot those nuts. Will make sure I get them on the list


These ever make the list?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> These ever make the list?


Yes, I have those in stock now


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Recently added to the catalogue

Chops Pre-play from Graph Tech


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For those that like to solder. Lava Cable introduces the "soldered" version of the Mini ELC pedalboard kit.

Lava Cable Soldered Mini ELC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Arriving later this week....

Lava Blue Demon Cables
Lava (Soldered Version) Pedalboard kits right angle and straight plugs
Lava/Switchcraft 229 Pancake Plug

http://stores.ebay.ca/GC-Gear-Shop


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Spectraflex cable one day blowout. Get it now

http://stores.ebay.ca/GC-Gear-Shop/_i.html?LH_SaleItems=1&_dmd=2&_sid=21707780&_sop=1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cable Blow-Out

I want to thin my stock out on Cable. Contact me direct for PayPal payment and immediate shipping on these selected cables. 

Evidence Audio Lyric HG 15' straight to straight. Regular price $129.99 plus ship. Right now $119.00 shipped. Two available

Evidence Audio Melody 15' straight to straight. Regular price $89.00 plus ship. Right now $79.00 shipped.

Evidence Audio Reveal 15' straight to straight. Regular price $89.00 plus ship. Right now $79.00 shipped

Lava Retro Cable Coil (Orange, Black, Purple, Metallic Red) regular price $64.00 plus ship. Right now $59.00 shipped

Lava Cable Vintage Tweed 10' straight to straight regular price $51.99 plus ship. Right now $48.00 shipped.

Limited quantities. Contact me via PM to check stock. Pricing while quantities last. New cables coming in will be regular price. Act now.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

are those coil cables straight to 90*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> are those coil cables straight to 90*


I have a few that are straight to right angle. Most are straight to straight. I have Metallic Red in ST to RA


----------

